# Best lubrication for auger worm drives?



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

What is the best recommended lubrication for auger worm drives? Something I can readily pick up at a local store and don't have to order online.


I have two machines that I want to service the worm drives on to get them both up to snuff. First machine is a (1971?) Ariens 910962 ST724. This one has a large cast iron gearbox. I have not opened this one yet. The second machine is a Craftsman II 536.884800 with the clam shell worm drive.


Both of these machines I plan to use often so knowing what lubrication to use would be helpful. Do they use grease or oil? It seems like it varies depending on what machine you have but I can't get an exact answer and I don't want to buy and use the wrong stuff, doing unnecessary damage.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use 00 grease...just a hair thicker then gear oil. Can get it at Napa or Tractor supply


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I use Ariens L3 on my 10,000 and 22,000 series. Granted, I just started using it, but I have it in 3 different machines as I type this. Doesn't leak in all 3, they rotate smooth. I'm also betting for all 3 machines, what I emptied was probably the origin oil put in. Heck, one only had an ounce in it when I drained it. Nothing but gruel came out of all 3.

My Ariens store carries it, 8 oz bottle $13.14 + tax. Make sure you only put about 5 oz in it. Some old owner's manuals state to tip the machine back on the handles and fill thru the top opening until it runs out...but I leave it level and go with 5 oz (which is what the manuals ALSO state it takes). Leaving it level, 5 oz is when it begins running out the top. So, I do tip it back...but only put 5 oz in.

I know I could easily use something different/less expensive, but for some reason I just believe in that since this is what they recommend (and it works on the older gear cases) so this is what I use.

The Craftsman...no clue what's recommended.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I believe the best is the recommended. Do you have the operator manuals ?? There are links on this forum for all the major brands. You said you have a nearly 50 year old machine, even if the OEM stuff is more expensive, replacing the oil/grease twice a century is really not much of a cost. If you are in the repair business, it may make sense to common-ize between brands, etc. 
.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I recall the manuals of the 10000's calling for, iirc, 90w GL5 gear oil . . . Oh, and the 10000 gear case isn't worm, it's hypoid . . . you can rotate the augur and get the impeller to turn . . .


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I suppose I should update this. So the Ariens I have is a 910962, apparently also known as a ST724, not a 10000 series. I was able to clear some gunk off the body and reveal the stamped in model number. Does this model still have a hypoid gearbox?


I don't have any of the original manuals. This blower was a trash find a few years back and I've just been acquiring parts to bring it back to service.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You can download Ariens manuals, parts lists, and service manuals here:
http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctrg0005?SESSIONID=0.9521811976211221&Site=ARIENSS


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

OK, as per that model number, the online Ariens doc (owners, service, and parts) docs show that that *IS* a 10000 series, has the non-worm augur gearbox, and says "MP90" gear lube (An Ariens item - I recall the 90W gear lube was the 'generic' and what we always used on ours. The "ST724, ST824, etc. are somewhat general model designations that also applied to that series . . .

Based on your photo in the other thread, the augur clutch like that with the lever on the handlebars makes it a 1973 or 1974 . . . .


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Your Ariens you have a helicon gear(non brass)......GL5 gear oil I would assume. Listen to the Ariens boys on here and All.



Craftsman(Murray) I Believe is Brass worm gear so GL4 gear oil or safe for yellow metals gear oil......I believe your manual says it is sealed from the factory and to go to your local service agent. Do you have a 

But double check your service manual.


Is there a fitting plug on your Craftsman Auger gear box???? If so and Brass this is a good one:


https://www.summitracing.com/parts/bpo-023-7729


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> I suppose I should update this. So the Ariens I have is a 910962, apparently also known as a ST724, not a 10000 series. I was able to clear some gunk off the body and reveal the stamped in model number. Does this model still have a hypoid gearbox?
> 
> 
> I don't have any of the original manuals. This blower was a trash find a few years back and I've just been acquiring parts to bring it back to service.


That is indeed a 10,000 series blower. I own a 910962 also.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I downloaded a manual for my 910962. As for the Craftsman, I don't have any manuals or paperwork for that machine either. Both machines are older than I am and I have only acquired them within the past two years or so. The Craftsman is a bit of a frankenstein that I pieced together myself.


Thanks for all the input though, I plan to get both GL5 and GL4 lubricants for these. Any recommendation on gaskets? I'm not too sure if I'll be able to find original gaskets.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Another GL-4- https://www.amazon.com/Sta-Lube-SL24229-GL-4-Multi-Purpose-Gear/dp/B000KKHO86


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I used Valvoline gear lube in the Searsasaurus. Before putting it in, I wrote Valvoline to check out the lube. Some types will attack brass gears as has been alluded to earlier. Use the wrong lube and it may take a while but it can have a negative effect on the brass).


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

HCBPH said:


> I used Valvoline gear lube in the Searsasaurus. Before putting it in, I wrote Valvoline to check out the lube. Some types will attack brass gears as has been alluded to earlier. Use the wrong lube and it may take a while but it can have a negative effect on the brass).



I also am using Valvoline Durablend I had called Valvoline customer service and spoke with a nice guy who said if we said it is safe for yellow metals than it is safe for yellow metals...has GL4 approval as well.


https://www.valvoline.com/our-products/grease-gear-oil/durablend-synthetic-blend-gear-oil




I put this here a couple a weeks ago but it was from 2013:




Simplicity Solid 22 
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Nov 2012
Location: Massachusetts
Posts: 530 
*  Post Thanks / Like *
Thanks (Given): 
Thanks (Received): 
Likes (Given): 
Likes (Received): 




My two cents of investigating gear oil.

I bought Valvoline Durablend gear oil this is Gl5 & GL4 gear rated and also states on the bottle that it is safe for all GL4 manual transmissions applications... meaning it does not eat yellow metals. I spoke directly to Valvoline and the guy told me that if the bottle says that then it is safe for brass gears. But he also told me something I had heard the exact opposite of. I had heard that most of today's gear oils rated GL5 have inactive sulfurs as opposed to older gear oils that have active sulfur(active sulfur eats yellow metals). But he told me that that process of making inactive sulfur is very expensive and that Valvoline has gone back to the old way which now has active sulfur back in it's GL5 rated gear oils. But my bottle I bought at Autozone is safe for yellow metals is rated for all GL4 applications. 

Lesson being even if you are told 80w90 gear oil is safe for yellow metals make sure if it has a Gl5 rating it either states on that bottle Safe for yellow metals or safe for all GL4 applications and any manual transmission requiring GL4.

Preferably it says API GL4-GL5 rated not just GL5 by itself. I would make sure it says safe for yellow metals on it as well. 

I believe mine had grease in it originally but I am running straight gear oil in my new auger gearbox and seems and sounds fine. Manual states Gear oil but had grease in it when it was opened up. New one straight gear oil only. Knock on wood. 
_ Last edited by Simplicity Solid 22; 02-27-2013 at 02:09 PM. _ 



Simplicity Solid 22 is offline Report Post 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=12950


*
*


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Ariens L3 is made for gear cases and is what you should use.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

I use 00 grease in both of my Ariens 10000 series gearcase. From Tractor Supply. Never a problem, or a leak. Highly recommend.


----------



## Rob Chang (Nov 18, 2018)

Can you use 00 grease on yellow metals?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Rob Chang said:


> Can you use 00 grease on yellow metals?


I'd suggest emailing the product vendor and ask them. Better safe than sorry IMO.


----------

